# [Everyone's Opinions] Rom Ratings



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I haven't seen anything like this before decided to try it and see if people participate.

Droid X Rom Ratings​
I thought i would be cool to get everyone's opinions on Roms. This is completely number based, on a 1-10 scale.​(1 being the worst and 10 being the best)​I'll try to keep this as updated as possible putting the average of everyone's ratings.​
Put your rating for your the Rom by each category.​
1) Customization​2) Battery Life​3) Functionality (Camera, HDMI etc...)​4) Feel (Smoothness, Speed, etc...)​5) Support (Updates, Devs answer questions)​6) Daily Rom [Yes or No]​
Please post the Rom Name and Version # and if is 2nd-int or not.​Also don't criticize other peoples ratings it their *OPINION.* Just post your own.​
Example: ​
Liberty 3 v 1.0 (Not 2nd-int)​
1) 7​2) 8​3) 10​4) 8​5) 9​6) Yes​


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Average Ratings:*

Vortex RC1 ​Customization: 8.6​Battery: 9.6​Functionality: 10​Feel: 9.6​Support: 10​Daily: Y​
 MIUI (2nd-int) ​Customization: 10​Battery: 9​Functionality: 7​Feel: 10​Support: 9​Daily: Y​
Liquid 3.1 ​
Customization: 9.7
Battery: 7.5
Functionality: 8 
Feel: 10
Support: 9
Daily: Y


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Liquid 3.1
1)9.7
2)7.5
3)8(no HDMI or hd camera, alarm fc) 
4)10
5)9(fix come in updates, they come quick if rom is buggy)
6)yes


----------



## BasfordXela (Jun 15, 2011)

Vortex RC1

1. Customization - 8
2. Battery Life - 9
3. Functionality - 10
4. Feel - 9
5. Support - 10
6. Everyday ROM?! - I think so. (Yes, Definitely)

And Second Opinion:

Vortex RC1

1. Customization - 9
2. Battery Life - 10
3. Functionality - 10
4. Feel - 10
5. Support - 10
6. Everyday ROM?! - I think so. (Yes, Definitely)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

MIUI 11.9.11

1) Customization: 10 (Really, no other ROM I've tried is able to beat MIUI in this category. After flashing and about 5 minutes of theme work, you can't even tell its MIUI anymore.)​2) Battery Life: 9 (I've seen some that are better (barebones blur-based) but for 2nd-init, it's the best, either this or 10.21. I find I get similar life on both, although on the original Defy base with Powerboost it was really rocking it with like 2-3 days on a charge with moderate usage. Looking forward to when the new Powerboost is available)​3) Functionality: 7 (Primary functions are there. Random camera bug with focus (easily fixed) and some other niggles like lack of 720p (on released versions) and HDMI-out rate it down. DXC's final will hopefully have these two back in there, and I'll re-rate accordingly).​4) Feel: 10 (Damn, I hate Apple and iOS. But if you take that buttery smoothness and make it on Android with all the kicks of Android to go along with it, it really is the best)​5) Support: 9 (Devs easily accessible for the most part, and fairly regular releases. Its about the best to expect from a non-official device)​6) Daily Rom: Yes (The few items that don't work, such as 720p and HDMI-out (which should be noted as an overall issue with AOSP roms, not just MIUI) I realistically hardly use. Everything else is beautiful and buttery smooth.)​


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

Vortex RC1

1.Customization 9
2.Battery life 10
3.Functionality 10
4.Feel 10
5.Support 10 +
6.Everyday ROM yessssssss


----------



## djxsilence (Oct 24, 2011)

MIUI ICS:
Customization: 9. Its a very theme heavy rom. Considering that theres a full out theme center for MIUI in general and it lets you mix and match themes to your liking is awesome. In terms of some of the other customizations for the phone's performance, i havent messed with mine so.. though i tried to use the powerboost script and it didnt work so.. thats one thing
Battery: 9. Its got some great battery life. Ive had one other rom with better life, and that was an older build of liberty gb. But since that, this has been stellar.
Functionality: 7. Its got the basics, text, data, call. No hdmi atm at least not yet. 720p recording is coming on next release (at least im pretty sure). The camera bugs me. Normally the MIUI camera is awesome, prolly the best one, but this one has yet to produce a focused picture. This may be due to the framework changes.
Feel: 8. At full or even high battery, its snappy and fast and nice. When it gets to lower battery. It tends to get very sluggish, and force closes a bunch
Support: 10. Ace has been amazing at keeping updates coming out. He waits for DXC to do his release but DXC is good about that too, so we never have to wait for long.
Daily ROM: yessir. Ive been using this since its release and its ballin. only thing ill switch out this rom for is when the stock ICS 2nd init rom comes out or CM9. but who knows this may be the rom to keep until i get a new phone. Overall. A great solid rom


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Cyanogen Mod 7 for DX (the CM4DXGB build from RevNumbers) - 2nd-Init

1) 8 - With the T-Mobile Theme engine, theming this thing is extremely easy, and with hundreds to choose from, I can switch off from one to another without any hassle.

2) 7 - For a 2nd-Init ROM, battery life is impressive. With light use, I can make it last close to 48 hours. Other than that, its pretty decent.

3) 7 - Camera works ok, its still a shame I can't get the widescreen resolution still, but that's probably the general consensus with AOSP ROM's. HDMI-out isn't a big deal for me as I don't even use it as it is. So long as I can record 720p video, we're good to go.

4) 9 - Butter freakin' smooth. Especially when I'm not running a live wallpaper, and even if that was the case, its still running impressively well. Screen transitions are good, app starts are great, overall.. just good.

5) 6 - I understand time constraints and such, and that's fine. But sometimes it wouldn't hurt to have updates occasionally about what's going on. Otherwise, there's the community support, so its not all that bad.

6) Oh hell yes. I've tried a couple other ROMs, but I can't find myself to like them as much compared to this ROM. Once I flashed it, I'm hooked on it like a drug. XD


----------

